# Sartorial colours



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

This is something I've been thinking about recently.

Do you regularly wear your favourite colour? Does it suit you?


----------



## agouderia (Mar 18, 2013)

Blue, blue, blue .... my entire warderobe consists only of items that have a tinge of blue-tone in them .... from baby to navy blue, from lilac/mauve to purple or burgundy, from turquoise to teal .... and gray instead of black or brown as mute staple.

And I'm vain enough to think it suits me. Nobody has ever said otherwise - and I get the most compliments when wearing a very dusty jeans blue.

Oh - and I love doing color consulting for others! I guess color fetishism is a bit of a hobby horse of mine. 

You asked one of these questions Sassy that can make me go on forever!


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2013)

I think I manage to wear my favorite color least. Not on purpose. I just don't shop according to color and I guess I don't encounter it that much. Plus I'm pale enough that most colors seem to work. 


So...why exactly has this specific topic been on your mind?


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 18, 2013)

I also wear lots of blue. Thats about all I have to say on the subject, honestly. I like blue and it looks good on me. Yup.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Mar 18, 2013)

I have very few coloured clothing; I had to buy nothing but black and white while working at Wal-Mart because it was the dress code. I wouldn't know what colour to wear for my complexion.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

I wear a lot of my favorite color, green. As a redhead with a fair complexion, it works well for me. 

But overall, I just wear a bunch of colors, period. I'm a big vintage clothes girl--I have tons of vintage dresses in tons of colors. You will recognize me by the sheer brightness of my outfit.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

Agouderia said:


> You asked one of these questions Sassy that can make me go on forever!



Glad to have found something you enjoy talking about!! 



Llamaface said:


> So...why exactly has this specific topic been on your mind?



Just thinking about my colour scheme. It's grey, black, blue and red. Of course, on a tight budget and at such a size, it's a bit harder finding specific colours.... but just thinking whether I could pull off purple.



opheliaswims said:


> I wear a lot of my favorite color, green. As a redhead with a fair complexion, it works well for me.
> 
> But overall, I just wear a bunch of colors, period. I'm a big vintage clothes girl--I have tons of vintage dresses in tons of colors. You will recognize me by the sheer brightness of my outfit.



Green works for you? Let's have a look?


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> I wear a lot of my favorite color, green. As a redhead with a fair complexion, it works well for me.
> 
> But overall, I just wear a bunch of colors, period. I'm a big vintage clothes girl--I have tons of vintage dresses in tons of colors. You will recognize me by the sheer brightness of my outfit.



I am derailing a little bit. I just noticed you are from Louisiana. Well, at least you live there currently. I recently moved up here to California from the south and I made some folks a pot of classic red beans and rice with corn bread and big pot of mustard greens and bacon.

I am extremely, EXTREMELY, sad to say that they did not find the appeal of classic red beans and rice. At first I thought maybe I messed it up, but nope, it tasted amazing and was as good and delicious as ever.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Green works for you? Let's have a look?



It does--I always feel pretty in green. 

Of course, as I scroll through the pics on my computer, I'm not seeing any where I'm actually wearing green. Can I interest you in another shade?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> It does--I always feel pretty in green.
> 
> Of course, as I scroll through the pics on my computer, I'm not seeing any where I'm actually wearing green. Can I interest you in another shade?



Something earthy!


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 18, 2013)

Most colors work for me, but usually they have to be either darker or very light since my skin tone is tanned.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> It does--I always feel pretty in green.
> 
> Of course, as I scroll through the pics on my computer, I'm not seeing any where I'm actually wearing green. Can I interest you in another shade?



I would suggest sampling a wide variety of shades for us, and we will make some snap decisions.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I am derailing a little bit. I just noticed you are from Louisiana. Well, at least you live there currently. I recently moved up here to California from the south and I made some folks a pot of classic red beans and rice with corn bread and big pot of mustard greens and bacon.
> 
> I am extremely, EXTREMELY, sad to say that they did not find the appeal of classic red beans and rice. At first I thought maybe I messed it up, but nope, it tasted amazing and was as good and delicious as ever.



Those ingrates! I moved to Louisiana from the Midwest three years ago, and although I do sometimes complain about my current home, the food is the best. Ever. EVER. It's crawfish season right now. Glorious, glorious crawfish boils.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Since y'all asked so nicely, and I have nothing better to do--here you go! 

I give you--me in blue. Hold tight, red is coming up next. 







(Even more important than the dress, let's take a moment to look at that ice cream cone. Pumpkin! So awesome.)


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> Since y'all asked so nicely, and I have nothing better to do--here you go!
> 
> I give you--me in blue. Hold tight, red is coming up next.
> 
> ...



It appears that the ice cream cone itself matches your dress. That's some impressive coordination


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> Since y'all asked so nicely, and I have nothing better to do--here you go!
> 
> I give you--me in blue. Hold tight, red is coming up next.
> 
> ...



Ooh, I like your hair!

I can't say I've ever heard of pumpkin ice cream.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

And there is red.






And here is stripes--mostly just because I love that my dog is in this one and I thought y'all needed to see it. 



Okay, done shamelessly clogging up the thread with pics.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> It appears that the ice cream cone itself matches your dress. That's some impressive coordination


Haha, that was a happy accident, but I'll take the coordination credit.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ooh, I like your hair!
> 
> I can't say I've ever heard of pumpkin ice cream.



Thank you! Pumpkin ice cream is pretty fan-freaking-tastic. It's not fall without pumpkin ice cream.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm getting annoyed at how all the women on this section of the forum are ridiculously cute. Curse you internet, for putting all of these wonderful things in front of me yet making them so hard to find in real life.

Also, that blue dress with the dots is super awesome.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

Swims said:


> And here is stripes--mostly just because I love that my dog is in this one and I thought y'all needed to see it. (and something about ice cream)



I think the stripes one looks great. Minus the dog of course. 

Ice cream especially for autumn? Heresy!


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I'm getting annoyed at how all the women on this section of the forum are ridiculously cute. Curse you internet, for putting all of these wonderful things in front of me yet making them so hard to find in real life.
> 
> Also, that blue dress with the dots is super awesome.



That, sir, is a two-way street. Do you know how hard it is to get a big guy's attention? 

It's really hard. I'm just sayin'. 

And thanks--that dress is one of my favorites.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think the stripes one looks great. Minus the dog of course.
> 
> Ice cream especially for autumn? Heresy!



Aw, the dog is the accessory that makes this outfit! 

See, that's why pumpkin ice cream is so genius. It extends ice cream season my several months, and it tastes like heaven.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> Aw, the dog is the accessory that makes this outfit!
> 
> See, that's why pumpkin ice cream is so genius. It extends ice cream season my several months, and it tastes like heaven.



Surely it tastes like *pumpkin* 

Here's the cue for someone to post themselves wearing orange.


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 18, 2013)

The ink on your left arm distracted me!


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> Thank you! Pumpkin ice cream is pretty fan-freaking-tastic. It's not fall without pumpkin ice cream.



There's a soft-serve place by me that offers a pumpkin spice/eggnog twist during autumn. It makes me wish it were autumn more often.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

Parrotbutt said:


> There's a soft-serve place by me that offers a pumpkin spice/eggnog twist during autumn. It makes me wish it were autumn more often.



This is the winter of your discontent.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 18, 2013)

If something has "pumpkin" flavor, I always get it. It is superior to other flavors during the appropriate seasons. Damnit, I am going to make a non-seasonal pumpkin pie tomorrow.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Mordecai said:


> The ink on your left arm distracted me!



I've got a sleeve in progress--actually more has been done since that picture was taken. Big magnolia blooms on my bicep, and a tree with some birds from wrist to elbow. 

And THIS should be the cue for people to start posting tattoo pics.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Amaranthine said:


> There's a soft-serve place by me that offers a pumpkin spice/eggnog twist during autumn. It makes me wish it were autumn more often.



With eggnog??? They took something awesome and made it more awesomer. Lucky you!


----------



## Mordecai (Mar 18, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> I've got a sleeve in progress--actually more has been done since that picture was taken. Big magnolia blooms on my bicep, and a tree with some birds from wrist to elbow.
> 
> And THIS should be the cue for people to start posting tattoo pics.



Oh my. Sleeves are fantastic!

I love tattoos, but I've never found something I've wanted to get done. That may be changing as I keep thinking of getting something on my right wrist.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to be able to wear this colour:






It's my favourite. But I'm not sure how well it would go with my rosy cheeks.


----------



## Amaranthine (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I want to be able to wear this colour:
> 
> 
> It's my favourite. But I'm not sure how well it would go with my rosy cheeks.



That dress would look marvelous on you. Your rosy cheeks would simply give you that vivacious glow that reflects your inner princess, therefore completing the look.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

Ducktoes said:


> That dress would look marvelous on you. Your rosy cheeks would simply give you that vivacious glow that reflects your inner princess, therefore completing the look.



Thanks for the compliment! 

I was thinking more of a silk shirt or something similar, but I would wear the dress if someone bought it for me.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I want to be able to wear this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 18, 2013)

Swims said:


> Gorgeous! I love it.



Isn't it just? Not sure what kind of tie would go with it though (a shirt that colour, I mean)


----------



## biglynch (Mar 18, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Isn't it just? Not sure what kind of tie would go with it though (a shirt that colour, I mean)



white/cream works buddy.

I love brown, its the very retro look about it that i like.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 18, 2013)

I like to think I look good in my beloved green, especially green shirts w/ blue jeans though as Mr. ! noted above finding the right size takes priority over color which is why I don't have anything in my 2nd favorite color purple. 
Until recent years I'd pretty much always worn black and dark blue since they're slimming before I finally said fuck it and realized that everybody can tell I'm the size of a Volkswagen anyway so I might as well try to look nice.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 18, 2013)

Incidentally, I considered making a parody thread titled "Satirical colors" but I decided against it because I couldn't think of a 2nd joke ("There was a 1st joke?" Fuck off.) to go with it.
I tell you this in case anybody had felt a vague twinge of existential dread and wondered what it was from.


----------



## biglynch (Mar 19, 2013)

grey is also a good look for me... guys post some stuff i need more ideas.

I sound like a girl. 

View attachment rsz_062.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 19, 2013)

biglynch said:


> grey is also a good look for me... guys post some stuff i need more ideas.
> 
> I sound like a girl.



That's a really nice outfit.


----------



## djudex (Mar 19, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> That, sir, is a two-way street. Do you know how hard it is to get a big guy's attention?
> 
> It's really hard. I'm just sayin'.



It's not, it's really not. The key is understanding that big guys don't expect you to be in to them but chances are damn good you have their attention. Offer them some pumpkin ice cream, the ones with self esteem and an iota of self awareness should pick the ball up and run with it. Or eat it depending on if it looks tasty.


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 19, 2013)

djudex said:


> It's not, it's really not. The key is understanding that big guys don't expect you to be in to them but chances are damn good you have their attention. Offer them some pumpkin ice cream, the ones with self esteem and an iota of self awareness should pick the ball up and run with it. Or eat it depending on if it looks tasty.



Djudex, I need more guidance. Do I eat the ice cream or do I eat the girl? I don't want to make it weird. Please tell me what to do.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 19, 2013)

opheliaswims said:


> (Even more important than the dress, let's take a moment to look at that ice cream cone. Pumpkin! So awesome.)



You manage to make polka dots look intelligent - that is seriously an impressive feat!



Sasquatch! said:


> I want to be able to wear this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely dress! I have two - very plain ones -in that color; one as a cocktail, one for dancing.

I agree with Amaranthine - the color should suit you. Silk shirt is an excellent idea - try the shade in a matt/dusky silk quality for the best effect. That would be the best compliment for your complexion and bring out your eyes very well (judging from the pictures you've posted in the past.)



biglynch said:


> grey is also a good look for me... guys post some stuff i need more ideas.
> 
> I sound like a girl.



You're already doing a good job on your own - 100 points for styling and color coordination, both look great on you!



BigChaz said:


> Djudex, I need more guidance. Do I eat the ice cream or do I eat the girl? I don't want to make it weird. Please tell me what to do.



You spread the ice cream on the girl as topping and then eat her! Who doesn't know things like that!


----------



## djudex (Mar 19, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> Djudex, I need more guidance. Do I eat the ice cream or do I eat the girl? I don't want to make it weird. Please tell me what to do.





agouderia said:


> You spread the ice cream on the girl as topping and then eat her! Who doesn't know things like that!



^ If it wasn't for the fact I know you're a baiter I'd be disappointed in you Chazy McChazerson.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 19, 2013)

agouderia said:


> You spread the ice cream on the girl as topping and then eat her! Who doesn't know things like that!




Bahaha. 

Thanks for the compliment--that's one of my favorite dresses. And to make it even better, I paid $12 for it at a flea market.


----------



## opheliaswims (Mar 19, 2013)

djudex said:


> It's not, it's really not. The key is understanding that big guys don't expect you to be in to them but chances are damn good you have their attention. Offer them some pumpkin ice cream, the ones with self esteem and an iota of self awareness should pick the ball up and run with it. Or eat it depending on if it looks tasty.



Hmm... I see your point. I'm not used to making the first move, but perhaps I need to step my game up. And get more ice cream.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 19, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I want to be able to wear this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck the color, I want to wear that dress.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2013)

When I started work after finishing university I needed to buy rather a lot of clothes. The workplace was still shirt and tie, suits if customers were visiting. I had some appropriate clothes but not enough for bachelor laundry habits (plus within a few months much of the older stuff was getting kind of snug.). It was then that I began to try and figure out what really worked for meup until then I think I looked at what looked good on other people, and assumed it would be good on me too, or I wore whatever my parents had given me for Christmas.

It happened that Color Me Beautiful had been all the rage amongst women at that time, and it happened that when I interrupted one early clothes shopping trip by taking refuge in a book store, I saw a big display of Color Me Beautiful for Men. That title had to be one of the worst marketing decisions in a long time and I suspect it sold very poorly, but I did buy a copy, and studied it assiduously. Probably I took it too seriously, but it was my first guide to clothes. Anyway, it turned out that Im a classic Summer.

Out of all the Summer shades Im mostly into the grey-blues and the blue-greys, with off-white for dressier shirts. (the right blended tones seem to show up more often with silk than cotton, but good quality silk shirts have become rare, expensive, and hard to find in my size in recent years). Ive had the occasional blue-green sweater that works well for me. 

I honestly tend not to have the right colours cladding my legs, as neither jeans nor dress pants tend to come in my palette very often, and the bigger challenge is finding things that sit properly, so I take what I can get in colours when I do find something with a semi-decent cut for me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 21, 2013)

Agouderia said:


> Lovely dress! I have two - very plain ones -in that color; one as a cocktail, one for dancing.
> 
> I agree with Amaranthine - the color should suit you. Silk shirt is an excellent idea - try the shade in a matt/dusky silk quality for the best effect. That would be the best compliment for your complexion and bring out your eyes very well (judging from the pictures you've posted in the past.)



I bet you look sumptuous! Show us!! 

I should probably post a few more photos of myself on the board, it has been quite a while since the last batch.



Djudex said:


> It's not, it's really not. The key is understanding that big guys don't expect you to be in to them but chances are damn good you have their attention. Offer them some pumpkin ice cream, the ones with self esteem and an iota of self awareness should pick the ball up and run with it. Or eat it depending on if it looks tasty.



Or you could be like me and not realise when women are interested. At all.
Girls are so inscrutable!



> Fuck the color, I want to wear that dress.


You can borrow it as long as you promise to return it in good condition.


----------



## djudex (Mar 21, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> Or you could be like me and not realise when women are interested. At all.
> Girls are so inscrutable!



That would be the bit about the iota of self awareness mate.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Mar 21, 2013)

djudex said:


> That would be the bit about the iota of self awareness mate.



I dunno, I'm fully aware of my existence. It's awareness of what the other person is doing that is the problem.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 22, 2013)

I wear red or black a lot. At least 25% of my wardrobe is either red or black. lol


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 22, 2013)

maybe its just me, but i dont see the point of wearing a color that you particularly like .. unless its work uniform .. wearing my fave color of the moment (blues) makes me feel better .. the better i feel, the more confident i am .. and thats half the battle right there


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch! said:


> I want to be able to wear this colour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While it may not be easy to find shirts of size in that color, you can easily find ties. A gray shirt with a purple tie would be awesome.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 25, 2013)

biglynch said:


> grey is also a good look for me... guys post some stuff i need more ideas.
> 
> I sound like a girl.



May I say, sir, that you fill out that vest quite magnificently - in a truly Victorian sort of way. And there's an even better photo of you filling it on your tumblr page.


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, I don't have one particular favourite colour.. but many different preferred combinations. I like mixing it up in a big way, which generally means I look like a big hairy rainbow walking around the town, ha

But yes, finding colourdy pants is beginning to become a major chore in my sizes/sizes bigger than that. I hate the idea of having to tone it down when I get bigger


----------

